# Bleeding after ultrasound . . .



## ashleylu88

Long story short, I am 6 weeks 1 day today. Due May 3rd! 
My first app was Thursday, they did paperwork, blood work and a pap smear. 
I was concerned because I have been spotting since Monday, so they scheduled an ultrasound for this Tuesday. I have also been cramping off and on since before I got my BFP!

Well Friday morning, I had some more spotting and a little blood clot when I wiped (which now I think was dried blood from the pap). I called my dr right away and he scheduled me in. They performed a swab test, which confirmed I have a yeast and bacteria infection which the dr said was more than likely causing my spotting. 

He then got a nurse to do a vagina ultrasound and we saw the babys heart beat and all was fine. This was around 4pm on Friday. Then last night (Friday night around 12 I had to pee and I had a lot of blood, when I wiped! (so this was 8 hours after the ultrasound) It was like my period type blood, only when I wiped, none was in my undies. I starting freaking out and then tried to calm myself down. The dr did say he would not be concerned if i bled over the weekend. I am still lightly bleeding when I pee and wipe. Nothing compared to the amount from 12 last night. 
I am thinking since my cervix was already inflamed and irritated that the pap smear, swab test and ultrasound just irritated it more. 

Any thoughts, concerns, adive, input, experiences? 
I just need some support to ease my mind, has this happened to you or anyone you know?


----------



## Unexpected212

I know internal ultrasounds can cause bleeding. I also bled after sex quite a bit and it was cos i had an irritated area on my cervix.

It all sounds normal at the moment considering, I'm sure bubs is just fine :)


----------



## hopingforit

Anything like sex/vaginal ultrasound...anything that pokes or prods the cervix can cause bleeding. In fact, I had several episodes of bleeding for no apparent reason and my Dr told me that even coughing or sneezing could cause it. I never did have it bad though. Is the blood red? Are you having really bad cramping? (I know you said you are cramping). Generally Drs aren't worried unless you are cramping and bleeding heavily enough to fill a pad. The fact that it has lessened is good. You have a lot of extra blood going through your body right now so any type of bleeding (nosebleeds, bleeding gums, vaginal bleeding) can be very normal. If you are really worried, you could go to the ER or wait until Monday and call up your Dr. I had spotting at 6 weeks and then about 6 times between 8-10 weeks and all is well with the babies. My sister who is a couple of months behind me got bleeding after DTD. She went to the ER and all was well. Also, seeing the heartbeat is a good, positive sign. I can't tell you not to worry. Obviously you will...I did but I'll tell you what my Dr told me. He said "I'm not going to tell you bleeding is a good thing because bleeding is very worrying to you but it's not uncommon" Like I said, if in doubt, make a quick run to urgent care/ER but do be sure to call your Dr and explain how much bleeding you had. Maybe they would want you to come in for a quick scan.

I know this first tri is tough but it does go by fast. :hugs:


----------



## ashleylu88

hopingforit said:


> Anything like sex/vaginal ultrasound...anything that pokes or prods the cervix can cause bleeding. In fact, I had several episodes of bleeding for no apparent reason and my Dr told me that even coughing or sneezing could cause it. I never did have it bad though. Is the blood red? Are you having really bad cramping? (I know you said you are cramping). Generally Drs aren't worried unless you are cramping and bleeding heavily enough to fill a pad. The fact that it has lessened is good. You have a lot of extra blood going through your body right now so any type of bleeding (nosebleeds, bleeding gums, vaginal bleeding) can be very normal. If you are really worried, you could go to the ER or wait until Monday and call up your Dr. I had spotting at 6 weeks and then about 6 times between 8-10 weeks and all is well with the babies. My sister who is a couple of months behind me got bleeding after DTD. She went to the ER and all was well. Also, seeing the heartbeat is a good, positive sign. I can't tell you not to worry. Obviously you will...I did but I'll tell you what my Dr told me. He said "I'm not going to tell you bleeding is a good thing because bleeding is very worrying to you but it's not uncommon" Like I said, if in doubt, make a quick run to urgent care/ER but do be sure to call your Dr and explain how much bleeding you had. Maybe they would want you to come in for a quick scan.
> 
> I know this first tri is tough but it does go by fast. :hugs:

No the cramping is not really bad, not at all. just uncomfortable. The bleeding is not at all filling a pad, its mostly when I wipe maybe a drop or 2 on my panty liner. I also think the cramping could be from gas, haha!

I am thinking its from the 3 things inside me, pap, swab and ultrasound. the dr had already said my cervix was inflamed and irritated. I'll just keep an eye on it. my next app is oct 4th! forever away! '

Thanks so much for responding you have made me feel so much better : )


----------



## detterose

Could be a number of things. A lot of women bleed early in a pregnancy, I bled for a week when I was 5-6 weeks. You've also had a pap smear keep in mind, I bleed after those as well, as your cervix has been disrupted and considering pregnancy, the cervix is a lot more sensitive etc. If you're worried, see a GP and have a serial beta HCG just to confirm your numbers are rising as they should be :flower:


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh hun. Try not to worry. If your doctor isnt worried I'm sure all is fine and as others said you've had a lot going on down there! What is a pap test?? 
I know a lot of ppl bleed around 5/6 weeks ish due to implantation - could it be that? 

Go to ER if you get really worried and phone your doc in morning xx


----------



## ashleylu88

RebeccaG said:


> Oh hun. Try not to worry. If your doctor isnt worried I'm sure all is fine and as others said you've had a lot going on down there! What is a pap test??
> I know a lot of ppl bleed around 5/6 weeks ish due to implantation - could it be that?
> 
> Go to ER if you get really worried and phone your doc in morning xx

Thanks for your response, a pap smear is a procedure done once a year, the dr inserts a tiny scraper and scraps the inside of your vagina and sends it off to get tested for things like cancerous cells, sexually transmitted diseases, things of that nature. 

I am still bleeding a little when I wipe, maybe a drop or 2 on my panty liner. Every now and then I have a small clot black/maroon in color. I'm guessing left over blood from the procedures (pap, swab and tv ultrasound). I am keeping a close eye on it. : )


----------

